# Humidade externa "bug" - marca PCE-FWS 20



## nuninho (7 Dez 2014 às 11:46)

Olá. Tenho o novo transmissor PCE e a nova consola PCE-FWS 20 mas o resto das velhas peças Watson W-8681.

3.0 ºC - 95% humidade externa
2.9 ºC - 91%
2.8 ºC - 91%
...
3.0 ºC - 95%

Estas humidades externas foram incorrectas e falsas, se mais frio é menos de 3 ºC. Por isso, fico preocupado. :S 

Tens mesmo problema com o transmissor da marca PCE mas não com ele da Watson?


----------



## CptRena (7 Dez 2014 às 16:37)

A humidade relativa pode variar independentemente da temperatura. Esses valores são bem possíveis de ocorrerem.


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2014 às 17:43)

nuninho disse:


> Olá. Tenho o novo transmissor PCE e a nova consola PCE-FWS 20 mas o resto das velhas peças Watson W-8681.
> 
> 3.0 ºC - 95% humidade externa
> 2.9 ºC - 91%
> ...



*nuninho*, não precisas de ter tempo de chuva para ter humidades relativas elevadas, 
o nevoeiro e as noites muito frias proporcionam também elevados valores da HR. 
Como disse o *CptRena, A humidade relativa pode variar independentemente da temperatura.*
É perfeitamente normal os valores de HR que relatas.


----------

